# Comment l'iPad, et iOs, m'ont fait abandonner Apple !



## diegue (7 Avril 2012)

Voyant avec l'iPad "3" qu'Apple n'a pas eu du tout l'envie de changer l'univers iOs - iTunes : manque de finder, pas de possibilité d'enregistrer les fichiers Numbers, etc sur une clé USB, une microSD, etc, ne pas pouvoir faire de copier / coller entre mon MBA et l'iPad (pb du finder), j'ai décidé de me rabattre sur une tablette android (GalaxyTab)
J'ai alors découvert qu'android était très pratique, notamment avec GMail qui permet une synchronisation immédiate des contacts et de l'agenda.
CONSÉQUENCE :  mon prochain smartphone sera sous android (XPERIA ou Galaxy) et mon iPhone ne me servira plus que d'iPod (c'est un 64 Go) et je pense revendre mon dernier MBA (acheté en décembre), n'utilisant plus l'univers Apple.

CONCLUSION : une position "bornée" sur iOs, que l'on ressent comme immuable dans son principe fait perdre un client pour tout Apple.
Je ne suis peut être pas le seul !


----------



## cameleone (7 Avril 2012)

Dingue !


----------



## arbaot (7 Avril 2012)

ben clairement tes usages/besoin ne cadrent pas pas avec les produits Apple 
comme beaucoup des miens ne cadrent pas avec ceux de Window ,Linux ou Andoïd 

la vie est trop dure


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, iOS, et l'univers Apple en général, est d'une simplicité et intuitivité géniale, mais les lacunes sont tout aussi immenses. L'absence totale de connectivité sur iPad, le refus de slot SD, mauvaise gestion des fichiers dans iOS, pas de pièces jointes dais Mail, ni de bouton supprimer (mais "Archiver... cool), ... 

Bref, je comprends ton raisonnement, d'autant que la plupart de ses points sont très bien gérés pas Android!


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2012)

diegue a dit:


> CONCLUSION : une position "bornée" sur iOs, que l'on ressent comme immuable dans son principe fait perdre un client pour tout Apple.
> Je ne suis peut être pas le seul !


Je comprends ton raisonnement, sans le partager totalement

Autant j'utilise des Mac depuis très longtemps pour travailler et pour l'instant l'OS d'Apple est ce que je trouve de plus efficace (Snow Leo, pas encore passé à Lion), autant pour mes iDevice je ne suis aps marié avec Apple. Je prend ce dont j'ai besoin mais sans synchroniser avec mes Macs (pas besoin). Donc pas d'iPhone (mais un bête Xperia de chez Sony), pas d'iPad (pas besoin).

Je fais donc mon marché en fonction de mes besoins et pas en fonction de telle ou telle marque.


PS Peut être que le forum "réagissez" aurait été plus approprié ?..


----------



## tseg (7 Avril 2012)

diegue.... Cool pour toi tu n'as donc plus rien à faire ici, bon voyage dans un autre monde et j'espère que tu es soulagé d'avoir annoncé ton départ à la communauté Apple et que tu as eu ton petit moment de jouissance en écrivant ton post.
J'espère que Macgé sera bienveillant en te laissant poster une annonce pour la vente de ton MBA
Donner des arguments concernant défaut d'IOS c'est constructif,faire la promo de ton passage au "tout Andorid" on s'en tape.
Je ne suis pas un fan rageux, mais j'avoue que je commence à être exaspéré de devoir supporter sur chaque fil de conversation les pleureuses qui nous expliquent pourquoi il ne faut pas acheter APPLE


----------



## diegue (7 Avril 2012)

tseg a dit:


> Donner des arguments concernant défaut d'IOS c'est constructif,faire la promo de ton passage au "tout Andorid" on s'en tape.



Je ne fais pas la promotion d'android ! Je ne pense pas qu'Apple se "tape" d'android, car il leur faut toujours avoir des clients, et de nouveaux clients sans perdre les anciens. Vu que j'ai 2 micro Apple, j'en aurai toujours un !

@Sly54 :
utilisant des PC et des Mac, je reconnais que Lion a des avantages. J'ai ouvert cette discussion un peu comme une bouteille à la mer, pour faire comprendre à Apple que quand on a un produit leader ses clients lui passent beaucoup d'erreurs. Mais au fur et à mesure les concurrents progressent et vont jouer justement sur leurs "+". En marketing on apprend qu'il faut rester dans le marché, hors Apple me semble décliner actuellement !


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2012)

Et bien, j'espère que Apple ne t'écoutera pas. J'aime mon Mac, mon iPhone, mon iPad, etc. Ce ne sont pas des produits verrouillés comme tu l'entends. Ils ne conviennent juste pas a ton mode de vie.

Par contre, pour moi, ce sont des produits idéale. Je ne leur trouve que des qualités et aucun des défauts que tu cites n'en sont pour moi.

Comme quoi, il faut de tout pour faire une mode et heureusement que tous les systèmes ne se ressemblent pas.


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Je vous trouve quand même un peu cru vis à vis de diegue... Voire même un peu court d'esprit (n'y voyez aucune offense)

L'environnement Apple/iOS est (et c'est mon humble avis) très bien, mais il faut le reconnaitre que des progrès peuvent être faits! Et heureusement que de temps en temps Apple nous en donne! (même si c'est parfois au compte goute pour rendre les produits obsolètes... mais c'est un autre débat!)

Diegue vient nous dire ce qui, pour LUI manque a l'univers Apple/iOS et pourquoi il se tourne vers un autre système.

Si Apple est parfait pour vous, tant mieux, franchement... Mais ne venez pas critiquer ceux qui proposent des changements ou nous disent pourquoi ça ne convient pas. Ca peut être utile pour ceux qui hésitent a acheter un produit estampillé de la pomme mordue!

La preuve: sur ce même site on peut trouver ce qu'on verrait bien comme évolution à iOS 6


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

c'est juste un troll, arrêtez de vous prendre au jeux, c'est juste ce qu'il attend...

Un finder sur une tablette? pourquoi pas un clavier et une souris... C'est juste quelqu'un qui cherche un ordinateur portable qui ressemble à une tablette... Mais une tablette n'est pas un ordinateur portable... Elle n'a pas les mêmes usages...

Le jour ou apple transformera l'ipad en ordinateur sans clavier, avec finder et tutti quanti, c'est moi qui quitte apple... Heureusement, ce jour n'est pas près d'arriver...


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Bien alors je peux aussi être considéré comme un troll... J'ai jalibraiké mon iPad pour avoir iFile. Je trouve ça par exemple décevant de ne pas pouvoir ajouter une pièce jointe dans un mail! 

Bref... Je vois qu'il n'y a pas de possibilité de discussion, si des qu'un avis ou une critique est donnée on est classé parmi les trolls.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Bien alors je peux aussi être considéré comme un troll... J'ai jalibraiké mon iPad pour avoir iFile. Je trouve ça par exemple décevant de ne pas pouvoir ajouter une pièce jointe dans un mail!



Pas besoin d'Ifile pour ajouter une pièce jointe dans un Email... Chacun son avis, mais je suis persuadé que beaucoup de râleur cherche un ordinateur dans leur tablette, alors que c'est... une tablette justement?

est ce que je demande à ma machine à laver de congeler, ou à mon microonde d'envoyer des Emails?

Ne mélangeons pas...


----------



## Bambouille (7 Avril 2012)

J'ai pas vu de troll moi ici. Juste quelqu'un qui se pose des questions !
Pour ma part, ne supportant pas windows (utilisé par obligation), je suis sous Mac OS depuis 96 maintenant.
Ça ne m'a pas empêché de prendre un smartphone Android, beaucoup moins cher qu'un iphone, que je synchronise simplement avec mon carnet d'adresse, Ical et mail via mon compte Google.
Et ça marche super bien.
On est pas obligé de subir tant qu'on a encore le choix !


----------



## elkydat (8 Avril 2012)

Moi, c'est plutôt l'iphone et l'iPad qui me font éloigner du Mac. Je l'utilise de moins en moins. Il y a certe beaucoup de progrès à faire sur l'ios mais heureusement les releases sont là pour ça. Avant, j'utilisais intensivement le Mac et prêt à débourser pour un appareil plus performant. Maintenant, j'espère le renouveller le moins possible (garder un Mac plus de 5 ans) mais plutôt economiser pour mettre à jour les idevices (et revente derrière). J'ai l'impression aussi que le Mac est délaissé (lion est une m...d, revenu sur SL, l'imac et tous ses problèmes de tâches sur la dalle). J'ai vendu aujourd'hui mon PowerBook G4 Titanium qui a tenu 10 ans. Mon iMac acheté en 2011 à déjà quelques tâches et j'ai dû payer un AppleCare. Mon prochain Mac est un Mac mini utilisant sur mon écran cinéma ADC que j'ai depuis 10 ans.


----------



## Larme (8 Avril 2012)

Juste une question : quelle est la corrélation entre « iOS » ne me convient pas, et j'vends mon MBA ?
Il n'existe pas DoubleTwist (ou un truc de ce genre-là) pour synchroniser avec ses appareils Android ?

Sinon, iOS est plus fermé/simpliste par rapport à un Mac ou à un PC, parce que c'est la politique d'Apple d'avoir un truc tout assisté, c'est une tablette/iPhone, pas une vraie « machine ». On aime ou on n'aime pas.
Y'a Windows 8 qui veut rapprocher les deux. Tente peut-être de ce côté là (quand ça sortira)...


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Avril 2012)

Je pense aussi que si MacOs finit par devenir Ios, ça m'emmerderait. J'espère que ça sera l'inverse, qu'on va (oui Moumou92) pouvoir se servir des tablettes plus comme des ordinateurs. Il me semble d'ailleurs que c'est un peu ce qu'on nous vend puisque de nombreuses personnes se posent la question de remplacer leur ordinateur par une tablette. Et si la comparaison entre une machine à laver et un congélateur est malvenue, ce n'est pas le cas entre une tablette et un ordi, les 2 étant un objet informatique. Le problème c'est que mon Ipad ne fait pas certaines choses qui sont simples sur mon Imac. Bref, je me sers de mon Ipad mais il s'améliorerait en ayant plus de connectique, et sans doute un finder, entre autres. Je pense que d'avoir dans l'avenir des ordinateurs qui soient au format tablette ça serait génial et pratique.
Enfin, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas critiquer les produits Apple. C'est pas parce que je vais chez Auch* que je passe mes journées à dénigrer Carref* et à me prosterner devant Auch*.


----------



## lineakd (10 Avril 2012)

Salut, je suis venu à os x grâce à ios (ou plutôt l'ipod, ça compte?  ) comme beaucoup, je crois.


----------



## Azergoth (10 Avril 2012)

Héhé 
yen a surement pas mal 

Dans mon cas, c'est mon frère qui tournait déjà sous mac qui m'a conseillé, quand mon XP était devenu inutilisable


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Effectivement, iOS, et l'univers Apple en général, est d'une simplicité et intuitivité géniale, mais les lacunes sont tout aussi immenses. L'absence totale de connectivité sur iPad, le refus de slot SD, mauvaise gestion des fichiers dans iOS, pas de pièces jointes dais Mail, ni de bouton supprimer (mais "Archiver... cool), ...
> 
> Bref, je comprends ton raisonnement, d'autant que la plupart de ses points sont très bien gérés pas Android!



Supprimer existe il suffit de le paramétrer dans les réglages de MAIL...
Je dirais juste qu'un peu plus d'ouverture vers les échanges avec des carte sd ou usb seraient bienvenus...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

Je me suis peut être mal exprimé: ce qui fait la force de L'ipad, c'est le changement de paradigme qui la tendu extrêmement simple à utiliser: adieu le concept de bureau (inventé par Apple, contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait penser), adieu le finder dont le concept n'est pas évident pour une personne âgée ou un enfant... Pour la première fois, on a un os adapté au plus grand nombre, adapté au tout tactile et qui fonctionne...

Certe, on pourrait y mettre un clavier physique, un Finder, pourquoi pas un lecteur de disquettes... Mais la force d'apple, qui se trouve être son ergonomie (ne le dites pas que vous acheté un iPad pour la puissance de son processeur ou d'autres critères techniques...).


Apple a su nous sortir d'un modèle d'informatique reservé à nous les geek pour les rendre accessible à tous... Ok, certaines actions sont plus compliqués pour les experts, mais tout est toujours faisable...


L'usb à été remplacé par le cloud: dropbox est bien plus pratique qu'un clef USB, qui va finir par disparaître comme la disquette ou le cd... Vous verrez...


Quand au finder: pourquoi faire? Les fichiers ne s'ouvrent de toute façon souvent qu'avec leur application dédiée...


La seule chose qui serait vraiment utile, c'est de permettre à une application compatible de voir les fichiers des autres applis... Mais pas besoin de finder pour ça, un moyen plus simple et élégant doit exister... Une idée comme ça: un répertoire "interne" par  type de fichier, et bons plus par appli, permettrait de partager les fichiers entre appli... Un répertoire par exemple pdf ou seraient tous les pdfs, et où lorsque j'ouvre mon appli pdf le soft irait sortir une liste de fichiers (sans que j'aille trifouiller avec un fonder et mettre le souk..)..


----------



## Azergoth (11 Avril 2012)

Je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis.

Pour donner un exemple, Android fait environ comme ça. L'application musique scanner la carte SD et cherche tous les fichiers audio, de même pour l'application gallérie qui cherche toutes les photos et vidéos. Ce serait une excellente solution pour iOS!! (mais breveté? )

En ce qui concerne l'argument de: "la clé usb, on n'en a pas besoin, ça va disparaitre", je ne suis par contre pas 100% d'accord. Autant, pour le lecteur optique des MBP c'est (peut-être) justifié, autant un port USB, pour l'espace que ça prend, ce serait pas de refus! Ca permettrait aussi de pouvoir imprimer d'ailleurs!
J'ai le même avis sur le lecteur de carte SD. C'est simplement un moyen de vendre de la mémoire 100 euros plus cher! La-Men-Table


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis.
> 
> Pour donner un exemple, Android fait environ comme ça. L'application musique scanner la carte SD et cherche tous les fichiers audio, de même pour l'application gallérie qui cherche toutes les photos et vidéos. Ce serait une excellente solution pour iOS!! (mais breveté? )
> 
> ...



C'est d'autant plus bête de brider les possibilités du kit de connexion photo.
L'accés à des fichiers vidéos ou autre via l'usb serait vraiment une bonne chose...


----------



## Azergoth (11 Avril 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Supprimer existe il suffit de le paramétrer dans les réglages de MAIL...
> Je dirais juste qu'un peu plus d'ouverture vers les échanges avec des carte sd ou usb seraient bienvenus...



Comment? J'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Comment? J'ai pas trouvé...



Pour avoir l'option "supprimer" dans Mail :
Se rendre dans Réglages/Mail,Contacts/Comptes/Compte/Avancé :
Dans avancé il y a donc l'option à cocher : Archiver ou non les messages.
Voilà

Ensuite dans Mail, la corbeille apparait et on peut donc directement supprimer ses messages.


----------



## elkydat (11 Avril 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Pour avoir l'option "supprimer" dans Mail :
> Se rendre dans Réglages/Mail,Contacts/Comptes/Compte/Avancé :
> Dans avancé il y a donc l'option à cocher : Archiver ou non les messages.
> Voilà
> ...



Merci!


----------



## Azergoth (11 Avril 2012)

Tiens... j'ai pas ça...
j'ai:
Mail, Contacts, Calendrier (dans la colonne de gauche)

et dans la colonne de droite:

Comptes
>icloud
>Google mail iPad
>Ajouter un compte...

Nouvelles données --> Push

Mail
>Afficher 500 derniers messages
>Aperçu 4 lignes
...

mais rien qui me permette de supprimer les msg  (ou je suis vraiment une merde )


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Avril 2012)

Eh bé, autant de réactions pour ça.
Ce type ne peut pas copier coller de son iPad ver son MBA. Du coup il prend une Xmachin, qui lui permet ça, c'est évident....
Il découvre la synchronisation Gmail/Gcal sur sa tablette android, synchronisation qui n'est pas possible sur l'iPad, comme chacun le sait...

Bon un troll qui ne sait pas se servir d'un iPad, s'il en a un...
Un peu le genre à abandonner la moto, parce que, faut pas exagérer, des trucs aussi cher avec selement deux roues et pas de volant...

Laissez le dans sa grotte...


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Tiens... j'ai pas ça...
> j'ai:
> Mail, Contacts, Calendrier (dans la colonne de gauche)
> 
> ...



Dans comptes (colonne de droite), tu vas dans icloud :
Tu sélectionnes ton comptes (sous icloud)
Ensuite, tout au bas tu as avancé : courrier.
informations du compte icloud :
Archiver les messages (à décocher)


----------



## Azergoth (11 Avril 2012)

Oké, trouvé  fiuuw! je dois être un gros boulet


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Oké, trouvé  fiuuw! je dois être un gros boulet



Non ne dit pas ça! Je pense aussi que j'ai eu de la chance de trouver ce réglage au fin fond des réglages de mon iPhone 4S 
Mais si ça peut aider d'autres utilisateurs c'est cool.
Tu vois il n'est pas si mal ton iPhone!


----------



## Azergoth (11 Avril 2012)

Ah mais j'adore mon iPhone... allez, c'est un iPad, mais bon 

Et j'adore mon MacBook! J'attends de voir si le prochain MBP vaut la peine (carte graphique surtout...) avant d'évoluer vers un nouveau! 

La seule chose que je voulais dire (dans les posts précédents) est que, malgré les grandes qualités de Apple, tout n'est pas (encore) parfait, et que les critiques de l'écosystème ne peuvent que faire évoluer le paradigme Apple. Se satisfaire de ce que l'on a ne serait que se priver de ce qu'on pourrait avoir  (si c'est pas beau ça )


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Ah mais j'adore mon iPhone... allez, c'est un iPad, mais bon
> 
> Et j'adore mon MacBook! J'attends de voir si le prochain MBP vaut la peine (carte graphique surtout...) avant d'évoluer vers un nouveau!
> 
> La seule chose que je voulais dire (dans les posts précédents) est que, malgré les grandes qualités de Apple, tout n'est pas (encore) parfait, et que les critiques de l'écosystème ne peuvent que faire évoluer le paradigme Apple. Se satisfaire de ce que l'on a ne serait que se priver de ce qu'on pourrait avoir  (si c'est pas beau ça )



Excuse je pensais que c'était un iPhone...
Mais c'est la même chose.
J'adore aussi mon mac book air et mon ipad3.

Il est vrai que le fait de ne pas pouvoir débrider ce connecteur dock pour lire le contenu d'une clé usb c'est bête...
J'avoue que la concurrence sait le faire et on se dit que c'est dommage : un ami avec une tablette samsung balance les vidéos stockées sur sa clé usb et les enfants sont ravis de pouvoir visionner pleins de dessins animés en voiture.
Ok, le nuage c'est bien mais la mémoire c'est cher.
Techniquement, il n'y a aucune limite pour que l'ipad puisse lire des contenus d'une clé usb ou un disque dur (alimenté)
Alors bon, juste ça pitié pour ios6 : pouvoir avoir accès et lire le contenu d'une clé usb via le kit de connexion photo...
Tout sera alors presque parfait...


----------



## diegue (20 Avril 2012)

Profitant d' être aux US je viens d'acheter un iPad !!!
Comme quoi la "sectee" Apple retient bien ses clients !
Ce qui n'empêche que tout ce que j'ai dit sur les lacunes d'iOs par rapport à Google reste valables !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (20 Avril 2012)

diegue a dit:


> Voyant avec l'iPad "3" qu'Apple n'a pas eu du tout l'envie de changer l'univers iOs - iTunes : manque de finder, pas de possibilité d'enregistrer les fichiers Numbers, etc sur une clé USB, une microSD, etc, ne pas pouvoir faire de copier / coller entre mon MBA et l'iPad (pb du finder), j'ai décidé de me rabattre sur une tablette android (GalaxyTab)
> J'ai alors découvert qu'android était très pratique, notamment avec GMail qui permet une synchronisation immédiate des contacts et de l'agenda.
> CONSÉQUENCE :  mon prochain smartphone sera sous android (XPERIA ou Galaxy) et mon iPhone ne me servira plus que d'iPod (c'est un 64 Go) et je pense revendre mon dernier MBA (acheté en décembre), n'utilisant plus l'univers Apple.
> 
> ...



+1

Pas pour tes arguments, mais par ton "ouverture d'esprit" (rappelons qu'on parle ici de simple matériel informatique ).
Tu fais bien de ne pas t'obstiner, au prix des appareils, si ça ne te va plus, paaars!


----------

